# Fat slogans, rhymes, poems or songs?



## stan_der_man (Jan 2, 2007)

There is such an incredible potential for a fat positive world; a world where the term tummy roll or thunder thighs would be considered a complement. I often wonder what slogans, rhymes, poems or songs would come out of such a place.

Here are a few that Ive made up, or heard somewhere:

Fat is where its at
Cellulite is all right
Tummy rolls, the new cleavage
Nosh till you slosh

Instead of junk in the trunk maybe something like dessert in the skirt

How about a group of fat cheerleaders saying:
2, 4, 6, 8 drink a milkshake gain some weight!

What are your ideas? Or some lyrics from fat positive songs?

fa_man_stan


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 2, 2007)

I've been mentally compiling songs I that mention fat, eating, weight gain etc for the last couple of months.

I keep meaning to write them down, but I also keep forgetting.:doh:


----------



## coyote wild (Jan 2, 2007)

a personal favorite of mine is from _Futurama_.

"In order to get busy at maximum efficiency, I need a girl with a big 400 ton booty." - Bender


----------



## PhillyFA (Jan 2, 2007)

What are your ideas? Or some lyrics from fat positive songs?



SPIT, by KISS...off the REVENGE album...great tune

I got no manners and Im not too clean
But I know what I like, if you know what I mean
Whatll people say? well mister cantcha see
It dont mean spit to me
Hot damn, lord above, I want a lotta woman with a lotta love
Well, thin is in, but its plain to see, it dont mean spit to me

I need: big hips, sweet lips, make a man outta me
The bigger the cushion, the better the pushin - most definitely

(I need a whole lotta woman) to keep me satisfied
(I need a whole lotta woman) baby, for ride after ride after ride
(I need a whole lotta woman) yeah, cause what you are is what you eat
And I need something sweet

Lock the windows, close the doors, then she get down on all fours
Let the neighbors talk, but cant you see, it dont mean spit to me

No! oh yeah!

(I need a whole lotta woman) yes I do, to keep me satisfied
(I need a whole lotta woman)
Yeah yeah, yeah yeah, yeah, for ride after ride after ride
(I need a whole lotta woman)
Im tellin you, cause what you are is what you eat
And I need something sweet (I want somethin)

Never did, never will

(I need a whole lotta woman) yeah, cause meatless girls dont satisfy me
(I need a whole lotta woman) mama mama, for ride after ride after ride
(I need a whole lotta woman) yeah, thats right, what you are is who you eat
And I need something

(I need a whole lotta woman) oh, I need a whole lotta woman
(I need a whole lotta woman) 
(I need a whole lotta woman) yeah yeah, oh oh oh


----------



## PhillyFA (Jan 2, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> There is such an incredible potential for a fat positive world; a world where the term tummy roll or thunder thighs would be considered a complement. I often wonder what slogans, rhymes, poems or songs would come out of such a place. What are your ideas?
> 
> 
> This is a little piece I wrote the other night about my wife. I think it fits here as well. I titled it "SHE".
> ...


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 2, 2007)

"Those little girls are a pest
Big girls are the best"
~U2, from Big Girls Are Best

"So I'm going to eat one hundred sweets
I don't care if I get fat"
~Sia, from The Church Of What's Happening Now

"if you want to have your cake and eat it too
and if you want to have other people watch you while you eat it
go ahead
go ahead
go ahead
be my guest
go ahead
if you want better things
i want you to have them"
~Rilo Kiley, from Go Ahead

"always take a big bite
it's such a gorgeous sight
to see you in the middle of the night
you can never get enough
enough of this stuff
it's friday
I'm in love"
~The Cure, from Friday I'm In Love


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 2, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> "Those little girls are a pest
> Big girls are the best"
> ~U2, from Big Girls Are Best
> 
> ...



lmaoooooooo i love that rilo song but somehow i don't think that's what jenny lewis intended


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 2, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> lmaoooooooo i love that rilo song but somehow i don't think that's what jenny lewis intended




Prolly not...but that's what it brings to my mind. Twisted as it is.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 2, 2007)

"I like food, food tastes good."
~The Descendents, from I Like Food


----------



## palndrm (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a bunch of fat songs, but among my fave is "I Like My Women Just a Little Bit Fat," by Hudson and the Hoodoo Cats (google it). The line "...I need someone to feed" gets me everytime.


----------



## PhillyFA (Jan 3, 2007)

There's also *Fat-bottomed Girls by Queen...*

Are you gonna take me home tonight
Ah down beside that red firelight
Are you gonna let it all hang out
Fat bottomed girls
You make the rockin world go round


*Big Bottom by Spinal Tap...*
The bigger the cushion, the sweeter the pushin'
That's what I said
The looser the waistband, the deeper the quicksand
Or so I have read

My baby fits me like a flesh tuxedo
I'd like to sink her with my pink torpedo

Big bottom, big bottom
Talk about bum cakes, my girl's got 'em
Big bottom drive me out of my mind
How could I leave this behind?

I met her on Monday, twas my lucky bun day
You know what I mean
I love her each weekday, each velvety cheek day
You know what I mean

My love gun's loaded and she's in my sights
Big game is waiting there inside her tights, yeah

Big bottom, big bottom
Talk about mud flaps, my girl's got 'em
Big bottom drive me out of my mind
How could I leave this behind?

*and Whole Lotta Rosie by AC/DC...*
Wanna tell you a story
'Bout a woman I know
When it comes to lovin'
Oh she steals the show
She ain't exactly pretty
Ain't exactly small
Forty-two, thirty-nine, fifty-six
You could say she's got it all
Never had a woman
Never had a woman like you
Doing all the things
Doing all the things you do
Ain't no fairy story
Ain't no skin and bone
But you give it all you got
Weighing in at nineteen stone
CHORUS:
You're a whole lotta woman
A whole lotta woman
Whole lotta Rosie
And you're a whole lotta woman
Oh honey you can do it
Do it to me all night long
Only one to turn
Only one to turn me on
All through the night time
And right around the clock
To my surprise
Rosie never stops


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 3, 2007)

PhillyFA said:


> There's also *Fat-bottomed Girls by Queen...*
> 
> Are you gonna take me home tonight
> Ah down beside that red firelight
> ...



Oh yea, that one is definately a classic!

I remember a big girl that I knew who liked to call herself being "soft figured", I thought that was a cool term.

fa_man_stan


----------



## Chuggernut (Jan 7, 2007)

How about :"The more the derriere,the more the merrier"


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 7, 2007)

My favorite all time fat phrase is "Chunky Dunking"...you know instead of "Skinny Dipping" . 'Cause their ain't nothing skinny about my naked ass swimming. When I heard that I giggled for days.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 7, 2007)

indy500tchr said:


> My favorite all time fat phrase is "Chunky Dunking"...you know instead of "Skinny Dipping" . 'Cause their ain't nothing skinny about my naked ass swimming. When I heard that I giggled for days.



I'm soooo going to use Chunky Dunking. That's awesome.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 7, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I'm soooo going to use Chunky Dunking. That's awesome.



Yeah isn't it great? I use it all the time now instead of the "other" phrase...People always look at me weird but then I educate them...just trying to spread the fat love


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 22, 2008)

Here's a link to a blog that has some Fat songs you can 'listen to or borrow'


http://divinylblogs.blogspot.com/2008/01/in-appreciation-of-fuller-figured-lady.html


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't even know where this came from but it has been in my head for years. I either heard it somewhere or made it up myself, I don't even know anymore 

"The bigger, the better,
The sweeter the juice,
To be skinny & boney
Is just no use"

I like it and it is not meant to cause any offence to thin people as its just a bit of fun.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 22, 2008)

If some is good, more is better and too much still isn't enough. 

If size matters, more is better. If size is irrelevant I still dig BIG.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 22, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> If some is good, more is better and too much still isn't enough.
> 
> If size matters, more is better. If size is irrelevant I still dig BIG.



marvelous.

in response to the old "junk in the trunk" thing, i came up with "treasures in the tummy" a while back...for those of us who dig the bellies.

i also got "once you go big, you'll never go twig."

fat bottom girls is my damn anthem...


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 22, 2008)

ClashCityRocker said:


> "once you go big, you'll never go twig."



Seriously cool.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 22, 2008)

I can NOT haz duplicate post

Sorry.


----------



## Tina (Feb 22, 2008)

ClashCityRocker said:


> marvelous.
> 
> in response to the old "junk in the trunk" thing, i came up with "treasures in the tummy" a while back...for those of us who dig the bellies.
> 
> ...



How did I miss this thread? Clash, would you mind if I put the twig one on some of my shirts? I really like that a lot.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 22, 2008)

There's also "Big Boned Gal" by KD Lang.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 22, 2008)

it was a good "bump"

:bow:


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 23, 2008)

Tina said:


> How did I miss this thread? Clash, would you mind if I put the twig one on some of my shirts? I really like that a lot.



id be honored!


----------



## ravfa (Feb 24, 2008)

There was a song I heard ONCE on the radio back in the late 70's, and it's stuck in my head ever since. It was by Yvonne Elliman (Mary Magdelene on the orginal album of "Jesus Christ Superstar" - her big song was "I Don't Know How to Love Him"). Can't remember the name of it, or what album it came from. But the lyrics were in praise of excessive overeating. . .the line I've remembered all these years is, "Cassleroll me over, I can't seem to stuff my body enough."  

Anybody else ever hear of it? Or maybe I'm just hallucinating it. . .I seem to be doing that more frequently of late. . .


----------



## duraznos (Feb 24, 2008)

just about every song from Hairspray? (esp. big, blonde, and beautiful and you can't stop the beat)


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 24, 2008)

If a woman is 
Truly and deeply
_Hot_,
_All_ shes
Got
Is clearly 
_Hot!_
Then why would we
Want
Any less than 
A _LOT_?!?
------------------------------------------
When a woman exhibits
A through and through hotness
It creates in my loins 
A delightful, warm tautness. 

But when shes larger and rounder
Im so pleased when Ive found her
And not some vanishing loser. 
What a pleasure, a joy,
To want more than a toy,
To proudly and happily choose her!


:bow:


----------

